# AIRE Demo Sale!



## AIRE Inc. (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey All, We have our demo boats, 2nds and Closeouts posted! Please call an AIRE dealer to get a boat on order!

AIRE | Rafts, Catarafts, Inflatable Kayaks Whitewater Rafting Accessories and Boats

Have fun Boat Shopping.

Peace,
Sheena


----------



## ducksrus (Oct 4, 2010)

*major over priced*


----------



## catboatkeith (Jun 11, 2010)

Might as well buy new ones.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

It looks like a lot of stuff is 20% off or more. That's a pretty good deal as long as the 10 year warranty is intact.

$1200 for a Force is a sweet deal, when I bought one pro deal it was 1150.


----------



## h2ocst (Mar 9, 2010)

BFD, how's about a *REAL SALE*?
End of summer sale, 15% off any boat in stock.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

And what does 2nd quality really mean? Holes/patches? Wear spots? Missing d-rings? Coloring issues?


----------



## ScottM (Jun 24, 2010)

yesimapirate said:


> And what does 2nd quality really mean? Holes/patches? Wear spots? Missing d-rings? Coloring issues?


Pretty sure it means new, but with manufacturing "quirks" (wrong color floor, crooked valve, etc).


----------



## riverrunr77 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sotar is 20% off new boats right now


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

riverrunr77 said:


> Sotar is 20% off new boats right now


 
Really? Did you check out thier prices last week and compare them to this week? All they real did was change the title of the price column from "Sale Price" to "Fall Price" Yes a couple of the boats are actually 5% less than last week but they will go up 20% on 10/15. So, really its save 5% now before price go up 15% in two weeks. They did the same thing for thier "Spring Sale" Its their MO..


----------



## riverrunr77 (Aug 17, 2011)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Really? Did you check out thier prices last week and compare them to this week? All they real did was change the title of the price column from "Sale Price" to "Fall Price" Yes a couple of the boats are actually 5% less than last week but they will go up 20% on 10/15. So, really its save 5% now before price go up 15% in two weeks. They did the same thing for thier "Spring Sale" Its their MO..


 
Yup you are right I was given bogus info last time that you got 20% off the sale price, no deal


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

riverrunr77 said:


> Yup you are right I was given bogus info last time that you got 20% off the sale price, no deal


Its completely bogus, All the boats on the list are seconds, demos, or over runs. So, to say that they are "already discounted" is complete bs. They are not worth the price of a first run boat to begin with or they would sell them as such. But Sotar does build a sweet boat and someone will pay the price.


----------

